# Who wins in Athens this week?



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

UGA or Bama? Please give legit reasons on why you think your team will win.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2015)

UGA. It seems each player has gotten better as the season has went on. I think this staff is better at making adjustments. The only thing that worries me is special teams. With our ability to tackle on special teams I see the need for poochie kicks sometimes.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2015)

Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

This game comes down to the LOS. If we can't handle Bama's front 7 it will be a long day. Our D needs to step up and the LOS as well. Both teams will receive a pretty good one,two punch at TB. Can't wait for this game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This game comes down to the LOS. If we can't handle Bama's front 7 it will be a long day. Our D needs to step up and the LOS as well. Both teams will receive a pretty good one,two punch at TB. Can't wait for this game! Go Dawgs!



We can wear them down if we can hold them at bay in the first half.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

Bama's propensity to turn the ball over proves fatal.


Dawgs in a rout 45-20


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

riprap said:


> UGA. It seems each player has gotten better as the season has went on. I think this staff is better at making adjustments. The only thing that worries me is special teams. With our ability to tackle on special teams I see the need for poochie kicks sometimes.



Spot on Rip. Special teams is where my worry is. 

Hopefully all of this Kiffin crap has some distraction!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2015)

IMO if UGA doesn't whip alabama they won't move up far if at all in the polls. 

they can't squeak by they have to horse whip them and dominate the field


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 28, 2015)

riprap said:


> We can wear them down if we can hold them at bay in the first half.



If that's their strategy prepare for a loss. The dawgs have got to take the fight to the tide. If they don't, they will have a tough time winning. IMO


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> If that's their strategy prepare for a loss. The dawgs have got to take the fight to the tide. If they don't, they will have a tough time winning. IMO



yep


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm not worried about the polls. I would love it if UGA wins and goes back a spot or two in the polls..... Make these jokers play with a chip on their shoulders.... I'm sure Saban and Richt will agree polls don't matter just keep winning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

Throwback said:


> IMO if UGA doesn't whip alabama they won't move up far if at all in the polls.
> 
> they can't squeak by they have to horse whip them and dominate the field




Yep, Uga needs to throw the bomb early to rise in the polls.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> If that's their strategy prepare for a loss. The dawgs have got to take the fight to the tide. If they don't, they will have a tough time winning. IMO



Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep, Uga needs to throw the bomb early to rise in the polls.



thats right!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

My concern is the Ga. secondary,espically medium  passes in the middle of the field.Defending the middle of the field is something the secondary is going to have to correct.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep, Uga needs to throw the bomb early to rise in the polls.



No need to worry about the polls! UGA needs to keep winning and make it to the SECCG and win that to! Polls won't matter then


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone who owns a bar or parking lot in Athens will be the winner this week.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 28, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This game comes down to the LOS. If we can't handle Bama's front 7 it will be a long day. Our D needs to step up and the LOS as well. Both teams will receive a pretty good one,two punch at TB. Can't wait for this game! Go Dawgs!



^^ This


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> My concern is the secondary,espically medium  passes in the middle of the field.Defending the middle of the field is something the secondary is going to have to correct.



Just stop Henry and Drake.


Coker will stop himself.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just stop Henry and Drake.
> 
> 
> Coker will stop himself.



and kiffin's old lady will stop him


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Anyone who owns a bar or parking lot in Athens will be the winner this week.



Yep.

And the ol gals at Toppers will do quite well with Slayer back in town.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 28, 2015)

Our quarterback is figuring out that with a better cast around him, he can do amazing things.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just stop Henry and Drake.
> 
> 
> Coker will stop himself.


worried about the Tight End and wide receiver crossing patterns


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

Throwback said:


> and kiffin's old lady will stop him



Kiffin's old lady is about to be rich.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 28, 2015)

Im a Bama fan, but I think the dawgs gonna win this'n


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> worried about the Tight End and wide receiver crossing patterns




So is Coker.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2015)

Well based on what I've saw from the two teams I went bama. Bama to me is a top 3 team even though they lost to another top 3 team. Either of them can beat anyone maybe except osu. I think bamas d handles ugas run game well and forces Ramsey to win it if they have a shot. Uga unfortunately hasn't played anyone so we can honestly judge the team. Sure they run all over d-2 schools and vandy and usc (who by the way looks d-2) but I havnt seen them against competition such as ole miss like bama. That game was a toss up and I feel fluke plays cost bama not talent or ability. We shall see though that's why they play every week. Uga may come out on fire or may come out like they did against vandy. Same goes for bama. Either way it'll be a good one.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well based on what I've saw from the two teams I went bama. Bama to me is a top 3 team even though they lost to another top 3 team. Either of them can beat anyone maybe except osu. I think bamas d handles ugas run game well and forces Ramsey to win it if they have a shot. Uga unfortunately hasn't played anyone so we can honestly judge the team. Sure they run all over d-2 schools and vandy and usc (who by the way looks d-2) but I havnt seen them against competition such as ole miss like bama. That game was a toss up and I feel fluke plays cost bama not talent or ability. We shall see though that's why they play every week. Uga may come out on fire or may come out like they did against vandy. Same goes for bama. Either way it'll be a good one.


Ramsey is not the QB that would be...... Lambert


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well based on what I've saw from the two teams I went bama. Bama to me is a top 3 team even though they lost to another top 3 team. Either of them can beat anyone maybe except osu. I think bamas d handles ugas run game well and forces Ramsey to win it if they have a shot. Uga unfortunately hasn't played anyone so we can honestly judge the team. Sure they run all over d-2 schools and vandy and usc (who by the way looks d-2) but I havnt seen them against competition such as ole miss like bama. That game was a toss up and I feel fluke plays cost bama not talent or ability. We shall see though that's why they play every week. Uga may come out on fire or may come out like they did against vandy. Same goes for bama. Either way it'll be a good one.



Ole Miss struggled against Vandy. We handled them pretty good.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2015)

if UGA loses im going to have to drive a few of my friends to the nuthouse.

if alabama beats the brakes off of UGA i will probably have to talk them off of a bridge railing somewhere


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 28, 2015)

Easy one - dogs roll the tide by 20. Difference will be better QB play and niky chubb.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 28, 2015)

I want to see UGA come out, take the ball first, drive down the field, score a touchdown and rush the field like they did to Meyer and the Gators a few years ago.  That move set the tone for the whole game and Florida never recovered.  If that Dawgs team shows up, I like you guy's chances, as I think you have the better team.  Without something like that though, I just see it as another game Georgia is going to find a way to lose.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Easy one - dogs roll the tide by 20. Difference will be better QB play and niky chubb.



and the gnats beat the irish and duke.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Ramsey is not the QB that would be...... Lambert



That's right I mix the names up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Ramsey is not the QB that would be...... Lambert




That's why no one listens to a Vol... He still thinks Manning is the QB at UT..

They ARE BACK!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> That's right I mix the names up.



You'll remember his name soon enough... Never understood why someone wants a BEATING! Kind of like a woman you see on Jerry Springer..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You'll remember his name soon enough... Never understood why someone wants a BEATING! Kind of like a woman you see on Jerry Springer..



After the UT and UGA game Toyota4x4 will be on Maury Povich wanting a DNA test to prove it was UGA that beat the Vols down and slapped them around like an FSU QB!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You'll remember his name soon enough... Never understood why someone wants a BEATING! Kind of like a woman you see on Jerry Springer..





Browning Slayer said:


> After the UT and UGA game Toyota4x4 will be on Maury Povich wanting a DNA test to prove it was UGA that beat the Vols down and slapped them around like an FSU QB!


----------



## weagle (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm pulling for Bama because one of my Daughters is an alumnus, but I think the Dogs win this one.

Big games often come down to special teams and Bama has stunk it up in that phase of the game. Field goals are an adventure.

Chubb is the best running back in the country.

Lambert is playing well and Bama's secondary is suspect

Lane Kiffin will call a bad game.

Jordan Jenkins should be playing in the NFL right now and will cause nightmares for Bama's QBs. (Bateman will get a shot when Coker implodes)

27-20 UGA


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and the gnats beat the irish and duke.



Well yeah - I had those two as well....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

riprap said:


> Ole Miss struggled against Vandy. We handled them pretty good.



that was a 17-14 uga win without 14 scored by the defense.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that was a 17-14 uga win without 14 scored by the defense.



We ran 8 of the same plays no sense in embarrassing vandy to expose the playbook


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 28, 2015)

Go dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

weagle said:


> I'm pulling for Bama because one of my Daughters is an alumnus, but I think the Dogs win this one.
> 
> Big games often come down to special teams and Bama has stunk it up in that phase of the game. Field goals are an adventure.
> 
> ...



I like it!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that was a 17-14 uga win without 14 scored by the defense.


Correct


bruiserbuckgrower said:


> We ran 8 of the same plays no sense in embarrassing vandy to expose the playbook



Exactly and we'll see some more new plays this Sat......


----------



## willc2412 (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just stop Henry and Drake.
> 
> 
> Coker will stop himself.



Freshman running back Bo Scarbrough will also be back for his first game.  WOuldnt be surprised if he had a big play or two


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 28, 2015)

willc2412 said:


> Freshman running back Bo Scarbrough will also be back for his first game.  WOuldnt be surprised if he had a big play or two



spot on.

UGA's defense is suspect, the only thing that will make UGA's D look good is BAMA's QB ineptitude.
UGA is speedy on D, but expect to see the "power I" with Bo Scarborough leading Henry.
Both backs can catch out of the back field, and both backs are bruisers, Scarborough can and does line up at wide out as does Drake...I can easily see Henry, Drake and Scarborough as well as OJ Howard at TE with either Ridley or Mullaney at receiver in ( and I hate to use it ) HUNH which will give Coker a lot of targets as well as a lot of beef, and will give Kiffin lots of options.
The best way to neutralize UGA's quick ends is to run right at them...late in the game they won't be so quick anymore.
BAMA's D will do just fine...and the secondary is improving...barring turnovers...and lest yee lil doggies forget, you boys got all the pressure to perform in front of the home crowd with great expectations and all that.
Should be a good game, if BAMA does not shoot themselves in the foot,...then they win.

p.s. I fully expect to see 9-10 in the box with frequent gap blitzes from UGA, anyone of those backs following the lead blocker can make it a tough night for the safeties


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 28, 2015)

riprap said:


> Ole Miss struggled against Vandy. We handled them pretty good.



Ole miss was battered and bruised and flat after arguably their biggest win in 50 years...how many points and yards did ULM hang on the dawgs?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep, Uga needs to throw the bomb early to rise in the polls.



have not seen a long ball yet

I say its a toss up and comes down to the play calling and in game adjustments.

Lets not forget how many passes Kelly had batted down by that front line of BAMAS D


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

29-13



The ROUT is on.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh ok now a freshman running back that hasn't played is gonna be making big plays He will be lucky to even get in the game


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 29, 2015)

^^^^^


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Kiffin's old lady is about to be rich.



Why, is there a big life insurance policy on Lane's life?

Guys, I see this game as a squeaker just like with LSU a couple of years ago.  The team that makes the least mistakes will win.  I hope that is Bama instead of UGA!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> With our ability to tackle on special teams I see the need for poochie kicks sometimes.



It's a sad day when your kicker is one of your best kickoff coverage tacklers 

That said, I have never understood why you wouldn't burn a good scholarship on a kid with ZERO accuracy who could consistently clear the uprights every time you kicked off. Yeah, you'll never get that great coverage tackle on the 10 and pin-em deep, but you'll also never have huge returns. Special teams has been their week spot for years. This year is nothing new.


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 29, 2015)

While Georgia has looked pretty good the last couple of games, they have yet to play a decent team. Bama has played Wisky and Ole Miss, already. I don't think that UGA is prepared for this run defense. It may be close, but Bama wins this one.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 29, 2015)

Should be a good game. Strength against strength. It'll be hard for GA to get yards up the middle, but Sony and IMac should be able to soften it up with outside runs\screens. I think we'll see a lot of short to intermediate passes by both teams. It may come down to whichever QB makes the most plays and I like our chances if that's the case.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 29, 2015)

Pulling for a UGA win, but think Bama pulls it off in a close one. My bet is Lambert won't get anywhere near his completion record in this game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2015)

no one really knows how this will play out if you ask me...UGA could win in an epic beatdown if Bama turns the ball over five times OR UGA could lose an epic beatdown if the run defense fails miserable..or we could see a bloody battle...comparing current SOS is not a good litmus, or comparing common opponents at this time of year....

 Wisconsin lost to Bama 35-17
then...
28-3 over Troy
28-0 over Hawaii
58-0 Miami-Ohio

...not a power team

ULM is 1-2 over 4 weeks...Bama played them FOUR weeks after UGA did.  FOUR WEEKS...a month..UGA's playbook has changed drastically in four weeks...as has Bamas.

UGA  has only been challenged by Vandy's defense...personally, I think Bama has only been challenged by OM offense...Bama has not yet seen a run game...UGA has not yet seen a run game.

This game could flip at the drop of a hat...

Turn overs will decide this game. Whoever wins the turn over battle, will win this game. 

Over under IMHO....65


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> spot on.
> 
> UGA's defense is suspect, the only thing that will make UGA's D look good is BAMA's QB ineptitude.
> UGA is speedy on D, but expect to see the "power I" with Bo Scarborough leading Henry.
> ...



In other words, bama only loses if they beat themselves.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that was a 17-14 uga win without 14 scored by the defense.



I didn't know you weren't suppose to count defensive points.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 29, 2015)

I voted Dawgs because I am unbiased.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> In other words, bama only loses if they beat themselves.





riprap said:


> I didn't know you weren't suppose to count defensive points.



Only at Alabama... They play under a whole different set of rules...


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2015)

Bama's run defense hasn't been tested much either...this from the AJC...( some other good info stats in there too)





The national rank of Alabama’s run defense, yielding 56.8 yards per game to Ole Miss (47th nationally in rushing offense), Wisconsin (55th), Middle Tennessee (82nd) and Louisiana-Monroe (126th). As for Georgia, it is averaging 257.8 rushing yards per game, ranking 17th nationally.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...in-rare-air-and-comparing-georgia-and-alabama


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Ole miss was battered and bruised and flat after arguably their biggest win in 50 years...how many points and yards did ULM hang on the dawgs?



So last year when they beat y'all it wasn't big?

We didn't have anything to prove against ULM. It isn't like they beat us they last time they played.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Bama will win. I don't see much difference in talent. The Dawgs have plenty of stand out players just like Bama, maybe more. Bama has the intangible of knowing how to win on it's side. We have Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. Mr. Hyde shows up in the 3rd Qtr and that's all she wrote boys.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> In other words, bama only loses if they beat themselves.



not necessarily, if BAMA plays flawless and UGA wins, then I'll tip my hat to the doggies,...but I've seen UGA implode many, many times the past 9 seasons.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> not necessarily, if BAMA plays flawless and UGA wins, then I'll tip my hat to the doggies,...but I've seen UGA implode many, many times the past 9 seasons.



The Dawgs do not implode. Dr. Jekyll takes a knee and they play Mr. Hyde instead in spite of his lousy record.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Ole miss was battered and bruised and flat after arguably their biggest win in 50 years...how many points and yards did ULM hang on the dawgs?



How many points did the Dawgs hang on ULM with a shorten game vs Bama the whole game? Its all a moot point. Bottom line, this game will be one in the trenches. This game is to close to call. Its one of those games I'll just crack a beer & sit back and watch watch what happens.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Oh ok now a freshman running back that hasn't played is gonna be making big plays He will be lucky to even get in the game



Really?
Walker came in as freshman for UGA and did pretty well vs. UT,...Julio Jones did pretty well vs UGA as a true freshman, Ingram, Yeldon, Derrick Henry had a pretty good game against Oklahoma as a true freshman, and don't forget Amari Cooper put a daggar in UGA's heart as a true freshman....so who's the crazy one?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> How many points did the Dawgs hang on ULM with a shorten game vs Bama the whole game? Its all a moot point. Bottom line, this game will be one in the trenches. This game is to close to call. Its one of those games I'll just crack a beer & sit back and watch watch what happens.



my point was that ULM scored and moved the ball with ease vs. the dawgs...


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> not necessarily, if BAMA plays flawless and UGA wins, then I'll tip my hat to the doggies,...but I've seen UGA implode many, many times the past 9 seasons.



No team plays a flawless game. Every defensive coach believes if the other team scored, or got a first down, somebody missed an assignment. Same for the offense. Missed block, fumble, dropped pass, somebody forgot the play...there will always be an excuse.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> No team plays a flawless game. Every defensive coach believes if the other team scored, or got a first down, somebody missed an assignment. Same for the offense. Missed block, fumble, dropped pass, somebody forgot the play...there will always be an excuse.



Flawless = no penalties and no turnovers...I don't consider blown assignments as flawless, I consider that bad play.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re:*

Both teams are very similar and both have great strengths and some weaknesses.  I think the most glaring difference is QB play which is way better for UGA at this stage ( with better weapons BTW) and this plays to Bama's biggest weakness. 

Bama strength might be to run inside on UGA and they can stop UGA's inside run.  I'm betting UGA won't run much inside and if they do they will not succeed.

UGA wins as they spread the BAMA defense early and then the running backs get space and go off!  

That's my opinion and with that and $1, you have $1!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dawgs are due for a win like this.  But in all seriousness, who knows?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Dawgs win this game! There isn't any doubt in my mind! This game has been pinned on the calendar for 2 years! Go Dawgs!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> my point was that ULM scored and moved the ball with ease vs. the *2nd and 3rd string*dawgs...



Fixed it for ya


----------



## alphachief (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll bet with history...Tide Rolls.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 29, 2015)

Alabama wins because there playing UGA.  I hear UGA is gona try and have a black out again??


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

I believe Georgia is going to win. Dawgs know they have a great opportunity to prove something, and I think they will be fired up and ready to play Saturday. I also think Chubb will go for over a hundred yards. I think we're going to utilize our backs more in this game with some quick passes.

I also think our D is going to get to Bama's QB early and often, have him all screwed up, forcing him to make several bad decisions.

This is how Saban will look by mid 3rd qtr, Saturday! 







BEAT ALABAMA! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2015)

who will saban blame when he loses this time? 

The NFL scouts? 

the referees? 

the fans for being too loud? 

kiffin? 

T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> who will saban blame when he loses this time?
> 
> The NFL scouts?
> 
> ...



That man has more excuses than ANY coach!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2015)

Just heard Rick neuheisel say this game will be as close to an NFL Sunday game as you can get on a Saturday. 
Old man, power football.
I like it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Just heard Rick neuheisel say this game will be as close to an NFL Sunday game as you can get on a Saturday.
> Old man, power football.
> I like it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Bama!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> my point was that ULM scored and moved the ball with ease vs. the dawgs...



That was the first game. We had a rain delay, made adjustments and shut them down. We laid 52 points on them before they called the game due to weather. Bama played them in the 4th(not first) game of the season and only put up 34 points the "whole" game if you want to be picky about it lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Just heard Rick neuheisel say this game will be as close to an NFL Sunday game as you can get on a Saturday.
> Old man, power football.
> I like it.




I just wish it were a night game. That stadium would sho nuff be rocking then.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

This poll doesn't have anywhere near the votes our mod poll had. 

Hmmmm.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just wish it were a night game. That stadium would sho nuff be rocking then.


It's gonna be loud enough no matter time of day. Just hope we can quiet them down pretty quick. 


SpotandStalk said:


> This poll doesn't have anywhere near the votes our mod poll had.
> 
> Hmmmm.


Still waiting on some absentee ballots.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Still waiting on some absentee ballots.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 29, 2015)

Of course I'm gonna vote DAWGS because I'm a homer ya know. lol. Gonna be a war and Sanford will be ROCKING come Saturday.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2015)

and so it begins...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=853376


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just wish it were a night game. That stadium would sho nuff be rocking then.



It will be loud, day or night. You'll hear them on TV how loud it is. 

Sure hope my Dawgs can win. Looking forward to rubbing it in around here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> It will be loud, day or night. You'll hear them on TV how loud it is.
> 
> Sure hope my Dawgs can win. Looking forward to rubbing it in around here.




No doubt it will be loud.....There is just something in the air when the opening kick is under the lights. (Mostly the smell of alcohol)


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> That was the first game. We had a rain delay, made adjustments and shut them down. We laid 52 points on them before they called the game due to weather. Bama played them in the 4th(not first) game of the season and only put up 34 points the "whole" game if you want to be picky about it lol



LOL...BAMA pulled the first team O after the first series of the 3rd QTR, in fact Drake and Henry sat out almost the entire game,...ULM is not a good comparison but it does say something about UGA's D
Ole Miss has a very good D, and as bad as BAMA looked offensively, BAMA actually outgained the Rebs and were one score from winning with 2 minutes left...Coker is improving, so BAMA will move the ball on UGA, we'll see what happens


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> LOL...BAMA pulled the first team O after the first series of the 3rd QTR, in fact Drake and Henry sat out almost the entire game,...ULM is not a good comparison but it does say something about UGA's D
> Ole Miss has a very good D, and as bad as BAMA looked offensively, BAMA actually outgained the Rebs and were one score from winning with 2 minutes left...Coker is improving, so BAMA will move the ball on UGA, we'll see what happens



You do know that we played 19 true freshmen in the ULM game, right? https://www.dawgnation.com/football...untry-in-playing-most-true-freshmen-in-opener 

I usually don't get too excited over stats, but these stats thrill me.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> You do know that we played 19 true freshmen in the ULM game, right? https://www.dawgnation.com/football...untry-in-playing-most-true-freshmen-in-opener
> 
> I usually don't get too excited over stats, but these stats thrill me.



actually, I do know that. Both teams are young at key positions, UGA has more experience on the Offense, BAMA has more on the Defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> LOL...BAMA pulled the first team O after the first series of the 3rd QTR, in fact Drake and Henry sat out almost the entire game,...ULM is not a good comparison but it does say something about UGA's D
> Ole Miss has a very good D, and as bad as BAMA looked offensively, BAMA actually outgained the Rebs and were one score from winning with 2 minutes left...Coker is improving, so BAMA will move the ball on UGA, we'll see what happens



Henry was sick wasn't he? Sore throat or something so I read.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Henry was sick wasn't he? Sore throat or something so I read.



That Freeze that night didn't help matters!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> who will saban blame when he loses this time?
> 
> The NFL scouts?
> 
> ...



He will blame the up tempo. His defenses are big and slow and built to stop the run. Spread them out and you'll have them sucking wind by half time.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> He will blame the up tempo. His defenses are big and slow and built to stop the run. Spread them out and you'll have them sucking wind by half time.



i wonder if he will petition the SEC/NCAA to ban the tempo offense?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> That Freeze that night didn't help matters!


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> i wonder if he will petition the SEC/NCAA to ban the tempo offense?



I bet he does and then hire a guy to run it at bama.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

Saban is a crybaby. He blows up at all of his press conferences like a little child. Ask a tough question and the jerk comes out of him. Y'all know it's true. I don't hate anyone, but I truly dislike that clown.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Saban is a crybaby. He blows up at all of his press conferences like a little child. Ask a tough question and the jerk comes out of him. Y'all know it's true. I don't hate anyone, but I truly dislike that clown.



He might be a clown but he's a winning clown. That's why the Bammers love him so. Their clown is better'n errybody elses' clown.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He might be a clown but he's a winning clown. That's why the Bammers love him so. Their clown is better'n errybody elses' clown.



Yeah, if he ain't cheating (paying recruits), he's a heck of a coach. I think he's a cheater, though. I just hope he ain't got the refs in his pockets this Saturday.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, if he ain't cheating (paying recruits), he's a heck of a coach. I think he's a cheater, though. I just hope he ain't got the refs in his pockets this Saturday.



How can you get so many #1 recruiting classes in a state where nobody wants to live? Look at how many live in Ga!


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

Whatever the outcome the real winners this week will be the city of Athens. The mayor and city council will be at the car dealer Monday!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> How can you get so many #1 recruiting classes in a state where nobody wants to live? Look at how many live in Ga!



Meyer is doing it in Ohio. Although Columbus is a pretty cool place. The rest of Ohio not so much


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 29, 2015)

I voted for jawja bulldawgs. Going to be a good game. Hope Ga comes out on top


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I voted for jawja bulldawgs. Going to be a good game. Hope Ga comes out on top



Smart man. I guess you remember when all the tiders told you there was no way Ohio St was going to beat Bama....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Smart man. I guess you remember when all the tiders told you there was no way Ohio St was going to beat Bama....



Or run on that MASSIVE defense...


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

Bama beat themselves against Ohio State.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Smart man. I guess you remember when all the tiders told you there was no way Ohio St was going to beat Bama....



Oh yea. I've lived in ga since 1985. I'm a fan of the dawgs until they play the bucks in the playoffs


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama beat themselves against Ohio State.



I hope they use broken beer bottle this week!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama beat themselves against Ohio State.





riprap said:


> I hope they use broken beer bottle this week!



Come on guys... No way ANYONE could ever beat Bama.... They are perfect in every way.. If they lose, Saban will try to change the rules in his favor..


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

We have had a lot of rain. I hope that don't bring that pesky elephant and ruin our field.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> We have had a lot of rain. I hope that don't bring that pesky elephant and ruin our field.




Pffftttt... Their women weigh more than the elephant.. Unless you are talking about Kiffin's ladies... They are barely of age..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or run on that MASSIVE defense...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Oh yea. I've lived in ga since 1985. I'm a fan of the dawgs until they play the bucks in the playoffs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on guys... No way ANYONE could ever beat Bama.... They are perfect in every way.. If they lose, Saban will try to change the rules in his favor..



What was funny was when they got that called against them last week against ULM after he cried about it!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 29, 2015)

Bleed red and black
Betting man- got to go with Saban over Richt
I hated typing that but -


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> Bleed red and black
> Betting man- got to go with Saban over Richt
> I hated typing that but -



UGA will win this game....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> UGA will win this game....



This!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 30, 2015)

Bo Scarbrough will be eligible Saturday. Whether he see's action is not known. But the dude is huge for a RB.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2015)

He looks like a freak! Thats ok though we just need to keep the Bama O  on the sidelines and run the clock out.......


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 30, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im a Bama fan, but I think the dawgs gonna win this'n



I agree the dawgs will choke


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 30, 2015)

I guess since the blackout did not work they are going for the red out this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Bo Scarbrough will be eligible Saturday. Whether he see's action is not known. But the dude is huge for a RB.



What yall feeding that boy????


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What yall feeding that boy????



Whatever Coach Cochran tells him he can eat.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 30, 2015)

Glad I like the woods,therefore I won't get upset regardless of the outcome.ive read all 6 pages of comments looks to be about 75 percent in favor of ga,learned Sabin is a crybaby,and a cheater,kippen got a big insurance policy and the bars are making all the money,I hope your team wins regardless of who it is.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I guess since the blackout did not work they are going for the red out this year.



We have a lot better luck with red than black!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2015)

Fan's bringin' da RED, DAWGS bringin' da BLACK and blue for bammer!   

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

MFOSTER said:


> Glad I like the woods,therefore I won't get upset regardless of the outcome.ive read all 6 pages of comments looks to be about 75 percent in favor of ga,learned Sabin is a crybaby,and a cheater,kippen got a big insurance policy and the bars are making all the money,I hope your team wins regardless of who it is.




You forgot that Kiffin cheated on his wife with Sabans daughter...

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

have your little red out. bama still rolls.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot that Kiffin cheated on his wife with Sabans daughter...
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I heard they were gettin' hitched.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

mornin thug


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> have your little red out. bama still rolls.



Tide does roll back to T town with its 2nd loss of the year... Slide of the tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I heard they were gettin' hitched.



Shotgun wedding! Done got her pregnant.. Saban is stuck with Kiffin forever!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Tide does roll back to T town with its 2nd loss of the year... Slide of the tide



This!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I guess since the blackout did not work they are going for the red out this year.



You must be color blind...... UGA fans wear red every game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Shotgun wedding! Done got her pregnant.. Saban is stuck with Kiffin forever!



Yep.

Reckon Kiffin will take over at Bama when Saban retires?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep.
> 
> Reckon Kiffin will take over at Bama when Saban retires?



Precisely! He was brought in to be the coach "in waiting"... Much like Jimbo behind Bobby. Saban keeps losing so he may even get the can after the Dawgs beat them on Saturday so it could be Kiffin's team to run as soon as Sunday..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We have a lot better luck with red than black!



Maybe y'all should bring back the red and silver uni's you wore against Boise State.

That was an abomination.  UGA's uni's are a tradition and shouldn't be messed with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe y'all should bring back the red and silver uni's you wore against Boise State.
> 
> That was an abomination.  UGA's uni's are a tradition and shouldn't be messed with.



Says a guy whose team changed their entire logo..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says a guy whose team changed their entire logo..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says a guy whose team changed their entire logo..



Thanks.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> You must be color blind...... UGA fans wear red every game.



Well somebody needs to let the UGA gimmick coordinators know that because they are the ones calling for the red out. Maybe UGA fans just have to be told what to wear by the UGA fashion police.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Well somebody needs to let the UGA gimmick coordinators know that because they are the ones calling for the red out. Maybe UGA fans just have to be told what to wear by the UGA fashion police.



They do it every year so it's not a big deal, you boys just gotta have something to talk about.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2015)

Gentlemen, just a little over 24 hours remain before Bama gets beat by the Dawgs in Athens town!!! Go Dawgs beat Bama!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Gentlemen, just a little over 24 hours remain before Bama gets beat by the Dawgs in Athens town!!! Go Dawgs beat Bama!!



are you doing the avatar or just running your mouth all week.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Gentlemen, just a little over 24 hours remain before Bama gets beat by the Dawgs in Athens town!!! Go Dawgs beat Bama!!





The only rollin the Tide's gonna do is back to Bama with L # 2.



GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> The only rollin the Tide's gonna do is back to Bama with L # 2.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS



THIS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## jasper181 (Oct 2, 2015)

Im afraid the weather will play a huge part, a wet field favors Bama unfortunately. They are calling for several inches of rain on Saturday;(


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> The only rollin the Tide's gonna do is back to Bama with L # 2.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS



Yes Sah!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

jasper181 said:


> Im afraid the weather will play a huge part, a wet field favors Bama unfortunately. They are calling for several inches of rain on Saturday;(



it will be a messy turnover fest.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2015)

jasper181 said:


> Im afraid the weather will play a huge part, a wet field favors Bama unfortunately. They are calling for several inches of rain on Saturday;(



Negative. It favors the Dawgs.... Coker can't throw good, and when he does his receivers drop the ball when it's dry....


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 2, 2015)

If the Dawg's O-Line plays well, there should be no question that UGA will win.  

The D is getting better and should be able to handle the task if they are disciplined.  But, if the O-line plays like it did in the first half against Southern, it will be a very long afternoon.

They have shown that they can open holes and....if there is a hole, Chubb and Sony will run through them in a hurry.  

The question, to me, is...will there be holes to run through?  Grayson will do fine I think.  He's better than a game manager.  But he won't win the game by himself either.  We will win on the backs of Nick and Sony.  If they have room to run we'll likely win a high scoring game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

jasper181 said:


> Im afraid the weather will play a huge part, a wet field favors Bama unfortunately. They are calling for several inches of rain on Saturday;(



There are some rumblings of the game being canceled because of this.





























Saban said it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There are some rumblings of the game being canceled because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He's trying to get it moved to the Dome..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There are some rumblings of the game being canceled because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When he loses he will be complaining about playing these games in the rain.....


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2015)

I hate to see the weather conditions have an effect on the game,...I want the field in good shape and the elements to fair.

Sanford sits on a creek doesn't it? Does the field drain well?

If conditions are wet and slippery, then it is an advantage for the offensive receivers, but a neutralizer of speed.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I hate to see the weather conditions have an effect on the game,...I want the field in good shape and the elements to fair.
> 
> Sanford sits on a creek doesn't it? Does the field drain well?
> 
> If conditions are wet and slippery, then it is an advantage for the offensive receivers, but a neutralizer of speed.



Longtime Georgia sports information director Claude Felton said Sanford Stadium has never flooded and the natural-turf field has good drainage.

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2015/10/nws_heavy_rain_chances_near_10.html


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 2, 2015)

I am an UGA fan but I dont see them winning this game against Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's trying to get it moved to the Dome..



that would be the only way the dogs see the dome this year, thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> When he loses he will be complaining about playing these games in the rain.....



It's for the player's safety.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that would be the only way the dogs see the dome this year, thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

Just heard on the weather channel that they are expecting up to 6 inches of rain Saturday at Clemson. 


Going to be some old school games this weekend boys.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2015)

Bring on the rain to wash out the tide!!!!! Thats a perfect storm!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bring on the rain to wash out the tide!!!!! Thats a perfect storm!!!!



Drankin yet


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Drankin yet



Just got back to the house. Had to go sit through home coming pics with the wife and kids.... kind of glad I didnt have to watch it... Pathetic!!!!! Tide Rolling in Athens! But I gave up drinking year ago for situations just like this....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Just got back to the house. Had to go sit through home coming pics with the wife and kids.... kind of glad I didnt have to watch it... Pathetic!!!!! Tide Rolling in Athens! But I gave up drinking year ago for situations just like this....


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 3, 2015)

Whens this game gona be on tv again? I had to listen to it on 750 and the announcing crew clearly was not in to after two Alabama touchdowns.


----------

